# Places to Find a Used boat?



## gethuntin (Sep 4, 2009)

Starting to look around for some used boats in the midwest I live in Southern SD but am willing to travel for a good deal if neccessary.

Just wondering where are some good places to start looking, I visit walleycentral.com are there any others worth checking out??

Thanks


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Found mine on craigslist. There are tons of boats on the Minneapolis page.


----------

